
In Texas, Search Warrants Can Now Be Based on a "Prediction of a Future Crime" - mxfh
http://blogs.dallasobserver.com/unfairpark/2013/12/parker_county_meth_search_warr.php
======
bhartzer
Federal precedent dictates that evidence (and a search warrant) can be
introduced if it was first confirmed by an independent source.

